# Conectar termoresistencia PT100 a dos equipos diferentes



## danielcv (Mar 1, 2008)

Podrian indicarme si es posible conectar una termoresistencia PT100 a dos equipos diferentes como es el caso a un PLC que posee un modulo de entradas para PT100 de 3 hilos y también a un controlador Gefran 600 que igualmente posee entradas para PT100de 3 Hilos, por lo que deseo saber si existiría alguna falla electrónica en alguno de los dos equipos, o en el caso de no ser posible como podría tomar la información de la PT100 en los dos equipos al mismo tiempo.

Espero me puedan ayudar 
gracias


----------



## heli (Mar 1, 2008)

No es posible. LA PTC a 3 hilos recibe una coriente del controlador y genera una tensión proporcional a su resistencia (y a la temperatura). Si se ponen 2 equipos en paralelo se ponen en paralelo esas corrientes y se falsea la medida...
Puede usarse un convertidor PT100  a 4-20 miliamperios y seriarlo en los dos controladores, o usar una sonda PT100 DOBLE, que tiene dos PT100 individuales con sus 6 hilos, en la misma vaina.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 2, 2008)

No podes hacerlo en paralelo, solo podrías hacerlo si implementas el conector del controlador de retransmisión al PLC...osea...de la PT 100 vas al controlador, y del controlador , por inermedio de este terminal que te menciono, vas al PLC...


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 2, 2008)

por el rango de temperaturas,etc,etc  podrias cambiar el ptc por un termopar?  en caso de termopar yo personalmente he tomado la referencia de una misma sonda para dos equipos a la vez ( de la marca Eroelectronic),ademas yo he reparado bastantes de la marca cefran y eroelectrinic y tecnicamente en base funcionan parecidos.....


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 2, 2008)

hola dani.more, le recomende que implementara ese tipo de conexion, ya que el controlador Gefran 600 viene preparado para  este tipo de casos...creo que su salida de retransmisión es rs232, no recuerdo.....y de esta manera no tiene que comprar y o cambiar nada....
el tema esta en que no comenta que tipo de lazo de controlquiere hacer, ya que quiza, el controlador este demas y pueda hacer el control directamente desde el PLC...o simplemente, quiza el controlador actue sobre la variable a controlar, y el plc tome en cuneta el valor de esta variable ara interactuar con otro proceso...es todo un tema, jaja.....
los saludos atte y espero que este hombre nos comente un poco lo que quiere hacer, quiza sea mas sencillo de lo que nos imaginamos


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 3, 2008)

... digo yo que si la Pt100 incluye un convertidor 4-20mA... en serie puedes colocar tus controladores, aunque claro, la entrada ahora es de corriente.

Lo siento, no había leído bien la respuesta de heli que ya había dicho lo mismo.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 3, 2008)

al pedo dar tantas vueltas cuando ya el equipo esta hecho para estas cosas....acordate que mencione que este equipo, tiene una salida de retransmisión que puede ir a otro controlador y o sencillamente a un PLC... ahora, en el caso en que tengas un controlador que no tenga esta opcion de retransmisión, lo que debes de hacer, es sencillamente implementar un un max 232 para que esta señal no se caiga..osea, implementariamos una especia de buffer para que esta se refresque y no tenga variaciones...otras de las cosas que podemos implementar, es dos amplificador operacionales en paralelo y obtenemos le mismo resultado...
saludos


----------



## ivan.perez (Mar 5, 2008)

La mejor solución siempre es colocar una pt100 doble, me explico, en la misma vaina introducimos dos sondas una para el regulador de procesos y otra para el PLC, nunca se pueden tratar las señales en paralelo ni nada similar pues obtendremos unas variaciones de medida erroneas, solo en el caso de los termopares y tampoco es muy recomendable.... el precio de una PT100 doble ronda los 45€... saludos! creo que es mas sencillo esto, que andar comunicando el regulador con el PLC.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 5, 2008)

si es tu 1er mensaje, fíjate y trata de prestar atención....
por que no lees el enunciado principal antes de opinar?...
fijate que esta mencionando que ya tiene un controlador Gefran 600 y esta preguntando si se puede colocar el controlador y el PLC en paralelo....lo cual, explique por que no se puede poner en paralelo, y que si queria, podia implementar la salida que ya tiene este controlador para re transmisión de la lectura....
saludos...


----------



## danielcv (Mar 5, 2008)

Muchas gracias amigos por su ayuda


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 6, 2008)

torres.electronico dijo:
			
		

> si es tu 1er mensaje, fijate y trata de prestar atensión....
> por que no lees el enunciado principal antes de opinar?...


Reitero mis disculpas sr. torres. Es cierto que este foro es merecedor de mayor atención que la que yo presté, dado que el nivel de casi todos los hilos es mayor que el que yo tengo, y en consecuencia no debiera haberme permitido responder tan a la ligera, pero movido por el ímpetu que me provocó la ilusión de dar con él, (estoy seguro que los conocimientos y beneficios que me aportará van a ir más allá de cursos caros que he hecho) provocó que incurriera en el mencionado error. Una vez lo envié y me percaté que no iba a ser de ayuda, opte por pedir disculpas y no por borrarlo, pues creo que esto segundo es de mal gusto, aún a riesgo de dejar al descubierto mi fallo, que era evidente podría sentar mal a algunos. Le agradezco no obstante la atención que me prestó leyéndolo y acepto su reprimenda con espíritu de superación. 
Soy electricista que trabajo con automatismos, y mi nivel no llega por muchísimo al suyo, según he visto en su blog, al cual estoy deseando acceder una vez haya completado algo más que la presentación con énfasis de sus títulos.
Permítame por último sr. torres, recomendarle un procedimiento que yo realizo en muchos (no todos) de los mensajes que escribo, pues creo que también va en beneficio de la calidad del foro: después de escribir un mensaje, copio el texto completo, me voy al word, pego, y automáticamente se corrigen las faltas de ortografía, después de lo cual, se deben repetir los mismos pasos, pero a la inversa.

Un saludo y agradecimientos a cuantos participan en este estupendo foro.


----------



## klow (Abr 7, 2012)

lo que puedes hacer es muy facil conecta tu RTD a un transmisor de 4-20 ma y esa señal de salida la conectas a un yuxta o divisor de corriente la cual tendras 2 señales de 4-20ma una  de ellas sera para tu monitoreo y la otra señal sera para el control. y listo asunto arreglado es la mejor manera de hacerlo.


----------

